# Wie wandele ich .avi nach XVID um?



## Cosmo Cramer (20. Oktober 2003)

Dies Anfrage hat einen besonderen Hintergrund.Habe mir vor einiger Zeit den Elta Player 8882 gekauft.Der Player "kann" .avi abspielen.Dies tut er aber nicht ganz Störungsfrei.Bei diversen .avi Codecs kommt es vor dass, das Bild kurzzeitig einfriert, der Ton aber weiterläuft.Also kein wirklicher Fernsehgenuß, wie man sich vorstellen kann.Auf einem anderen Board hat ein User gepostet, dass man das mit dem umwandeln der .avi's in XVID weitetgehend abstellen kann.Habe auch das Prog Virtual Dub zur Verfügung, lediglich das Know-How fehlt mir.Kann mir jemand helfen und einige Tipps geben, wie ich das gefunzt bekomme?Für Eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich schon im Voraus


----------



## Tim C. (21. Oktober 2003)

Xvid ist genau wie DivX ein weiterer Codec im avi-Container. Einfach Codec downloaden:
http://www.google.de/search?q=xvid+codec+download&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=
installieren und in Virtual Dub das ganze umwandeln. Wie da geht, dazu habe ich seinerzeit ein Videotutorial verfasst, welches sich in der zugehörigen Rubrik finden und irgendwie den Titel hat [Premiere & VirtualDub]Von ... zum DivX oder so.
Lässt sich analog auch auf Xvid anwenden denke ich.


----------



## Snaker (24. Oktober 2003)

wie tim schon gesagt hast geht das mit virtual dub problem los

hier  findest du sonst noch ein Tutorial mit Bildern


----------



## Vincent (24. Oktober 2003)

Du solltest allerdings aufpassen: Bereits mit DivX komprimiertes Material wird durch eine erneute Komprimierung weiter in der Qualität verschlechtert (Video und Audio).


----------



## generation-oi (18. November 2003)

Hi, ich habe mal eine Frage, ich habe neulich versucht einen .avi neu zu komprimieren, dabei kam folgende Fehlermeldung und nach dem komprimieren war der Ton einige Sek versetzt. was kann ich dagegen machen und vorallem wie kann ich es machen?


----------



## goela (18. November 2003)

Die Meldung bedeutet nichts anderes, dass der Audiostream mit variabler Bitrate (kurz VBR) komprimiert ist. VirtualDub muss aber den Audiostream in CBR (Constant Bitrate) umwandeln, deshalb ist das scrubben langsamer.

Lösung: AVI neu rendern lassen aber mit DirectCopie für Video und eben einen CBR-Stream für Audio!


----------



## kasper (18. November 2003)

Es gibt eine VirtualDub Version bei der die  variableBitrate mp3 Tonspur  richtig bearbeitet wird, Einfach folgende Begriffe in eine Suchmaschine eingeben: VirtualDub mp3 VBR


----------



## generation-oi (19. November 2003)

@ Kasper, ich will nicht als kompletter Idiot hier stehen aber kannst du oder jemand anders mir eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung geben was ich genau anklicken muß usw damit ich auch nix verkehrt mache! Habe jetzt ein das benannte Virtual Dub mp3 VBR ist auf Englisch und ich habe keine Ahnung was ich wie eingeben muß damit ich meinen Film endlich als mpeg mit einer vernüftigen Tonspur habe und nicht wo der Ton 3 Sek zum Bild verschoben ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus!


----------

